# Small Antigona crossbody



## Luba87

hi all!
I searched but can’t seem to find this answer ...
Is anyone using the small Antigona (not mini) with a longer crossbody strap?


----------



## starkfan

Luba87 said:


> hi all!
> I searched but can’t seem to find this answer ...
> Is anyone using the small Antigona (not mini) with a longer crossbody strap?


I've not tried this before, but I don't think the small Antigona would work too well carried crossbody, given its depth and how bulky it is... It's around 6.5" deep (my measurement), deeper than the mini Antigona by 1.5" (based on online measurements) -- which can be a lot when it's the depth you're measuring!

If you're thinking more of carrying the bag on the shoulder but with a longer strap (even longer than the current shoulder strap length on the small Antigona), that should still work. I've tried this with a medium Antigona (using a wider strap to distribute weight better), though not with the small yet. Crossbody, though, wouldn't work, IMHO...

Hope this helps!


----------



## Luba87

starkfan said:


> I've not tried this before, but I don't think the small Antigona would work too well carried crossbody, given its depth and how bulky it is... It's around 6.5" deep (my measurement), deeper than the mini Antigona by 1.5" (based on online measurements) -- which can be a lot when it's the depth you're measuring!
> 
> If you're thinking more of carrying the bag on the shoulder but with a longer strap (even longer than the current shoulder strap length on the small Antigona), that should still work. I've tried this with a medium Antigona (using a wider strap to distribute weight better), though not with the small yet. Crossbody, though, wouldn't work, IMHO...
> 
> Hope this helps!


 Thank you! Appreciate it


----------



## Alilovespurses

Luba87 said:


> hi all!
> I searched but can’t seem to find this answer ...
> Is anyone using the small Antigona (not mini) with a longer crossbody strap?


Hi! Did you ever try this out yourself? I was thinking about trying it. I love how the mini is hands free, but the size of the small. So I was thinking of buying a strap.


----------



## Justaddpink

Alilovespurses said:


> Hi! Did you ever try this out yourself? I was thinking about trying it. I love how the mini is hands free, but the size of the small. So I was thinking of buying a strap.



I am totally going to try this, as soon my new small arrives next week. I had the mini but had to let it go, it was too small at the time. Hopefully I'll love the small.


----------



## Jaime

I have tried it with the black strap from a Marc Jacobs mini tote. Works fine and I prefer it to the awkward short strap.


----------



## latiaran

I tried a longer guitar style strap on my small and wore it crossbody for a day. I didn't mind how bulky it was, but I also crossbody a Speedy B 30 from time to time. I still prefer to mostly shoulder/handle carry the small antigona, but I think it's worth playing around with a different strap from time to time and seeing what works on your body, and what strap lengths you're most comfortable with.


----------

